

How Google's Autocomplete Was ... Created / Invented / Born - ghosh
http://m.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/08/how-googles-autocomplete-was-created-invented-born/278991/

======
isla-de-encanta
autocomplete is good for google as it tends to limit the search terms people
use. instead of expressing your search needs you pick from a predefined list.
less terms used = better search caching and less SEO effects.

